# Fx5 down!!!



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

my fx was fine 2 nights ago when i went to bed but, when i woke up it wasnt running but it was plugged in. Now when i plug it in it does its 2 mins perge cycle and then runs for 15 mins ish and shuts down (if it even runs wen i plug it in) whats wrong with it? its only 2 mounths old or so.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

need help fast!!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe check the motor?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

how do u do that? i took all the backets out and sprayed down the whole filter and no change


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

take the motor off the filter fill up your bath tub submurge it and check 
my friend had one it got a killer air lock in it had to drain it and refill 3 of 4 times to remove air lock 
best thing is let the motor run in tub for 30 min and see if it turns off try that then pm me i might be able to help


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

What he said


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 2 on my 210 and almost everyone i know uses fx5 i am almost a expert on these things


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Put the thing on the counter fill itt 2/3rds full ,place a glass measuring cup over the tube in tha canister ...plug it in and add more water till it is over the bottom edge of the glass container being used.Till the pump is picking up no more bubbles ....leave it on and wait till it stops and restarts. It should not take 2 minets for it to restart tho... should be closer to a minet.
What media sre you using ? could be some small paticals stuck in the vanes of the pump....how is the flow when its on ?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

it happened to me once.

Someone here said it was an air lock? fill the lines with water and restart hope it works, keep all intakes under water after you have filled them.


----------

